# AI bucks- boers



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I've been researching and reading up on AI and decided to go this route this fall. I found a great AI specialist who does goats and cattle full time. She has great success with goats and is willing to teach me as well. They will also keep it stored for however long.

So now I've been on the search for the bucks/straws that are available. I'm really looking for FB ennobled bucks and would really like to find a dappled or paint. Chicken on a chain was one I was considering. Max goats has a couple of dappled bucks, but the price per straw on the one was 500 which is a bit high for me.

I'd like to add some width and a better hind end to my one doe. And color isn't the biggest factor, quality comes first. I'd just like to find both in the same package if at all possible ;-)If anyone has suggestions I would greatly appreciate them. I'm not in any rush I just want to see what's out there.

I was looking at one buck I kind of liked but he seems to lack the ped.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

With the dapple bucks you aren't going to see the ennoblements that you see with traditional bucks. They just haven't been around long enough and are still a work in progress to get the color combined with the quality and have enough individual and points from kids to become ennobled themselves.
I've seen that buck pictured above somewhere, what's his name?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lord! That is one LONG buck!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Never mind I remember where I saw him he's Lazy S-T Coppertox. I really like Bon Joli Z007 or Thunderball also. He has semen for sale at the Wild And Wonderful boer sale on boer goats.com. I like his dark color but his flush mate Copperhead just sold for 15,000 so it might be pricey. 
Breeders link http://www.farviewfarmsllc.com/bucks-of-far-view-farms


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I seemed to have forgot some info. Sorry. His name is copper tox. He isn't ennobled nor are any relatives. 
Her is another pic of him.


I guess we posted at the same time. Thanks for the info, I'll check it out 
I wanted to go to the 4p dispersal but couldn't make it. The lady I got my doe from went and bought several does that are bred to copperhead and a couple of his sons.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Just out of curiosity do you know who bought copper head?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I heard it was Eric Collier and I think he's out of Tennessee


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think Chicken would be a great option.  He's a paint... and he's ennobled... and he's got width and a nice hind end!  I've got semen from him and can't wait to use it!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Able Acres has a buck name "Maxed Out" that they say is throwing a lot of color. I saw a buck kid by this buck bring over $5000 in the Winning Traditions sale recently. The kid was a paint.

http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/bucks/boer_goat_maxedoutl.html


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Pixel, where is the AI tech who is going to do your goats from? How much does she charge? I'm interested in possibly AI-ing also but don't know how to go about finding someone to do it.....


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I like the able acres buck. I'm putting him on my list. They have nice looking goats. I'm not against traditional colors at all. even if the kids weren't colorful I wouldn't complain.  My one doe has a lot of color behind her so I'm thinking she might pass some on. 

Crossroads- you have to keep me updated on how it works out and the kids.  I'm liking him more and more. Might just buy some for future use.

Still- She is in college station at global genetic and biologicals. The prices they sent are if I do the cidr and injection myself. She's a really nice lady. They do embryo transfers and some other services as well. I'm new to AI in goats but familiar with it in horses. I'm excited to learn and really hope it works out.
Here's the prices I got. Hope it helps  
Our fees:
> Set up program $15
> Synch $17.50
> AI $45 (cervical ai)
> Semen storage $12/ quarterly


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow that's sounds pretty reasonable! She comes to you right?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

You know I'm not really sure. I was thinking you had to go to their facility but I'll have to ask next time.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pixel said:


> Crossroads- you have to keep me updated on how it works out and the kids.  I'm liking him more and more. Might just buy some for future use.


I just have one doe in mind for Chicken right now, and we'll be having her AI'd in August. I'm really hoping for some great kids! I'm sure I'll be posting about them once they arrive. I have 4 straws from him so hopefully we can get several kiddings from that.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you 
I'm looking forward to seeing what he produces!
I should get on your waiting list. Even if its for 2016 

Ables acres have a lot of nice bucks. I like the eggs goats and they have a lot from those lines. We were in stephenville and went right by the eggs place not long ago, would have been nice to see them all.

Out of curiosity are there any other dappled ennobled bucks besides the max ones?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

EGGS just sold out their whole herd.  So sad! I love their goats too! Pair A Doc is also a great breeder. You'll recognize their goats as "2DOX". 

Yes, there is "CRCR Aged To Perfection". Perfection is still breeding does and was the very first ABGA ennobled spotted buck in the US!  He lives about and hour 1/2 from us.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Have you checked out these websites:
http://superiorsemenworks.com/xcart/home.php?cat=50
http://www.biogenicsltd.com/boer.html
http://bvboergoats.com/for_sale.html


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Very sad about the EGGS all being sold off. Pair a docs goats are super nice as well. 
I was looking at the for sale page and they have some gorgeous girls. I know it says elite consignment, but do they ever sell them out right? 

The perfection buck is really nice. I like him better than any of the other dappled bucks I've seen. I googled his name and it looks like they have some straws available from him, so I guess he gets added to the list as well.  That's pretty cool he lives so close.

Chels- I've been searching through the biogenetics site but I don't think I've seen the other 2. I'll check them out. Thanks


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pixel said:


> I was looking at the for sale page and they have some gorgeous girls. I know it says elite consignment, but do they ever sell them out right?


Yes indeed.  Beautiful girls.

I think so?


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I may just have to email them and see what they have available. I wouldn't mind finding a couple more FB does. I found a gorgeous dappled paint doe but she sold quickly.

I'm sending a few emails out to buck owners asking about shipping, straws etc.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I found a chicken on a chain son nearby. If the AI doesn't work out I guess I can go this route. He is available for live cover. I believe he is only 10 months.


Working on getting some straws sent here from a couple of bucks


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

New buck at Able Acres
http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/bucks/boer_goat_crimsontide.html


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

:leap::thumbup:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

If you click the Stud Bucks page on Able Acres there are several paint bucks right on top now.  Very cool!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> If you click the Stud Bucks page on Able Acres there are several paint bucks right on top now.  Very cool!


How in the world do they get the goats to stand all setup like that without someone holding them? It's like they just "do it" because they know they look great!!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

still said:


> How in the world do they get the goats to stand all setup like that without someone holding them? It's like they just "do it" because they know they look great!!


I nice goat will set its self up, but most of the time they have them on a collar but it's photo shopped out.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

chelsboers said:


> I nice goat will set it's self up, but most of the time they have them on a collar but it's photo shopped out.


Photoshop!! Aaahhhh I see......amazing what tricks can be done now

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> If you click the Stud Bucks page on Able Acres there are several paint bucks right on top now.  Very cool!


Hmm. cool. Optimizer is the one I was talking about earlier in this thread. The other two are full brothers, I see.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Optimizer is really cool. He'd cross well with a long/tall doe I bet. I think Crimson is my favorite of those 3. The red bucks are only 7-8 months old in those pics according to their DOB. I'd like to see them in person...


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

They are really nice. Depending on the doe, I like optimizer and crimson. I didn't realize they were only 8 months  I like the marking on Perfection, not sure why. 

It's been a busy week. With crazy work, being stuck in traffic for hours and a man in crawfish outfit jumping in front of my truck. Add to that the last of the does had her kids last night at 1. Had to help pull as the first kid was huge and the second was breech. They are all good now though. So far this year 6/6 girls.(one doe due this fall). And my horse had her foal Early Friday morning.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

WOW! That sounds like a busy week! Congrats on the new kids! Good job being there for that tough delivery. 

lol... man in a crawfish outfit...????


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you. Honestly I was really nervous. Just glad it all went ok and they are healthy. 
There are no large animal vets that do emergencies after hours, so A&M would have been the closest. 

I know, it was even stranger than it sounds. I don't have any idea what he was doing. Lol. Just saw his claws coming at the truck. I know its crawfish season but I didn't see any restaurants he could have been advertising for?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm always nervous at every single kidding.  Nervous and very excited. Our closest vet is 45 minutes away and almost never available... I'm glad I have the people on TGS in times of need when the vet isn't available!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Not sure what I'd do with out TGS. LOL. It so hard to find information on goats. There is only one vet I know that will take goats and they aren't the best. I love A&M, but they are a little far and a bit pricey.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I just ordered 5 straws of Maxed out and five straws of
BDK2 AABG OWN THE THRONE (10628406)

They don't even have pictures of Throne yet. They could only find this one. He's the paint in the little picture. He is a combination of two of the better bucks they have had in recent years. Maximum Impact and As Good As It Gets. Note the painted hocks. I think he takes after his maternal grandmother. click this link and see what you think.
http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/doe/boer_goats_Ooolala.html


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Awesome! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats tenacross...he looks nice from that angle.  Keep me updated on how it goes too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

So far I picked out 2 bucks and the straws should be coming down here for storage soon.

One that I've been going back to is an able acre buck rrd hammertime. He looks nice to me and he is ennobled and has a nice pedigree. Plus he's a paint. 
I'm curious what others here think of him?
Here is his pedigree:
EGGS RYALS MAGNUM**ENNOBLED** (10020971)
RRD REMINGTON M160 **ENNOBLED** 3/2003 (10095469)
MISS RRD L87 (10043919)
Sire: RRD BIGUN P449 **ENNOBLED** 5/2005 (10136634)
RYALS TOPBRASS *ENNOBLED 2001* (10043943)
RRD M151 **ENNOBLED 05/2003** (10095462)
NK L154 **ENNOBLED 10/2001** (10047060)
Animal: RRD HAMMER TIME **ENNOBLED** 5/2009 (10247078)
EGGSTREME **ENNOBLED** 3/00 (10001995)
RRD MR. L134 (10066691)
EGGSELLENT**ENNOBLED**8/2000 (10009773)
Dam: RRD R751 (10180646)
EGGS RYALS MAGNUM**ENNOBLED** (10020971)
RRD N241 (10104451)
RRD MS. M1 (10066698

I'll see if I can get a picture posted.
Well here's a link to his page:
http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/bucks/boer_goats_HammerTime.html


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

This is him. He seems like a handsome boy.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

I'm a little weary of his hip/rear legs. The way he is posing him may be it...but something looks off to me with his rear hip. He will certainly produce some nice deep bodied does though, I can tell that.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you. I found another side view of him. I can see what you mean with the back end, I am glad you pointed it out. There are a few other bucks I really like and I'll likely go with them instead.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, they pose him to try and hide it. Owners are sneaky. lol


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

JT3 said:


> I'm a little weary of his hip/rear legs. The way he is posing him may be it...but something looks off to me with his rear hip. He will certainly produce some nice deep bodied does though, I can tell that.


Are you calling him "steep"? You are being a pretty vague.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Not really steep...I think he is just short hipped.

They keep posing him with his legs all wonky too so it makes me wonder if he is really almost too straight in his legs...posty legged is what I would call it but you can't really see thanks to the posing...just seems fishy.

He is def. short hipped though from the point of the hip to the tail head.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

JT3 said:


> Not really steep...I think he is just short hipped.
> He is def. short hipped though from the point of the hip to the tail head.


Gotcha. Thanks. He was a 2004 model. Maybe the breed has made some progress since then.


----------



## joebentley (Aug 30, 2014)

Hammer Time is a great buck. I would use him, and I remember him well. I have ennobled 4 of his relatives in the past two years and more to come! www.bentleyboergoats.com


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Well no boer kids for a while. Some stuff came up that changed things. And my one doe I thought was pregnant(BioPRYN positive) actually isn't. 

But I've made quite a list of bucks I like and am having a hard time narrowing it down.
I'd like to get some dapples eventually and picked crcr aged to perfection for my solid red doe. She is out of a dappled buck and paint doe. I think that he will cross nicely and add some bone and size. 
For paints chicken on to chain and optimizer are both high in my list. Really liking Maxed out and what he has produced. 
I saw a few status quo daughters and they were gorgeous. 
Decisions, decisions!!! I think adding a few more does would be a good choice?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My new buck is a status quo grandson. I have no good pictures of him 1 because I just got him a week ago and 2 he is busy trying to breed my does and not wanting pictures. But he is not even 8 months yet and already taller then my does. So I am super happy with him and cannot wait to watch him grow.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats on him btw. He looks really nice, especially for his age. He looks like a big guy, heights and width wise. You should have some awesome kids from him!

I think I might order some straws from him for future use. I do really like what he's produced.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am happy because hopefully he will have fast growing kids which is important


----------



## boerlover-29 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a Hammertime grandson, Boss. He's okay, but could be better. He's solid red, and has been dehorned which I don't like. He could be wider and more straight, but I don't see the hip problem in him. Overall, he's pretty nice and what I need. I'm looking forward to his kids.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

RPC said:


> My new buck is a status quo grandson.


So do we. His picture is my profile pic. I am very happy how he looks as well. However, he is shorter than some of the does(some are really tall though) and he is only 1. We have some kids(hopefully) out of him in the next month.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

cowgirlboergoats said:


> So do we. His picture is my profile pic. I am very happy how he looks as well. However, he is shorter than some of the does(some are really tall though) and he is only 1. We have some kids(hopefully) out of him in the next month.


My buckling is huge so far. He is just over 8 months and taller then 3 of my does. My new doe is in quarentine because I just got her. She is the tallest one so we will he how he matches up to her. I do wish my buck was a notch longer but he is not bad. I can't wait till he is grown to see how he looks.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

An interesting red buck showed up on Facebook advertising straws. He looked like he is worth considering for the color boer breeders.

RBBG1 PAINT THE TOWN RED * Ennobled* 
semen available 70.00 per straw / 10 straws for $500.00 pick up on farm only. Located in Palmerton PA 18071


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Not bad...something just seems off about him to me...maybe his heartgirth. I think he is a bit pinched there right behind the shoulders. But long bodied and muscular. thats for sure.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

JT3 said:


> Not bad...something just seems off about him to me...maybe his heartgirth. I think he is a bit pinched there right behind the shoulders. But long bodied and muscular. thats for sure.


He's ennobled. His kids with points all have color.


----------

